# Like my new toy?



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

MMmmmmmm Monochrome


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks nice. What's the drag like?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Very, Very Nice,..


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

SWEET.. and I don't even like orange


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Look at that piece of crap. I can't believe you have the nerve to even post an ugly picture like that! If I were you, I would throw it away in the nearest trash can and never look back. Better yet, just send it to me and I will make sure that it is recycled responsibly. (I may use it as an upgrade from my 202) Not a bad looking reel. It doesn't look anything like a carved pumpkin!

Robert


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Very Very Nice!!!

I want first dibs if you decide to get rid of it...lol

Tommy


----------



## rgeudy (Nov 25, 2009)

*niceeee*

where can i get one of them badboys?


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Whats up the the "New Reel"... It's three years old from the date of the picture...
He's been holding out....

Nice reel Chuck!!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

They are a very nice kit-- I've had mine since just after Christmas--- went with silver for my color. 

I've only gotten out once with the reel, but am very happy with it so far.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Mark G said:


> They are a very nice kit-- I've had mine since just after Christmas--- went with silver for my color.
> 
> I've only gotten out once with the reel, but am very happy with it so far.


Mine got held up a few times and I just got it yesterday. Ia m very pleased with it so far also, I will be casting today also


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tacpayne said:


> Mine got held up a few times and I just got it yesterday. Ia m very pleased with it so far also, I will be casting today also


Yeah, I was told I got the first one to hit the States-- I recon it won't be long before we see more of them showing up !! 

QTC-- did a superb job on this-- I had no issues putting it together-- initially I thought the mag might be too strong-- the reel seemed tame as I could back the mags off as fast as I wanted with no fluff whatsoever.

Took it apart to find out that one of the brake blocks from the abu six pin brake system had been engaged, --my fault for not checking (Doh). Tossed in a set of ceramic bearings while I had it apart, can't wait to get back out with it for another outing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice


----------

